# database diagrams with Visio 2003



## Loki_4wd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm trying to draw a simple DB diagram in Visio. 
Just boxes with tables names and relationships.
There's an Entity Relationship stencil that has the Entity and Relationship objects which I need.
The problem is that the Entity object has several cells (for columns, indeces) which I don't need. And I can't find how to hide them.
On another hand I could have used a basic rectangle object, but I cannot connect DB Relationship objects to them. I need this object to be able to visualize different Cardinality types.

So can anyone give a hint, how can I either hide the extra cells from Entity objects or use Relationship with other shapes?


----------



## mannequin011 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Best Stencils For Visio And Cad*

I have all the stencils that u can name.
All u need to do is reach me at my contact details given below:

email- [email protected]


----------

